# How Do They Do That?



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

OK. I've tried this little puzzle several dozen times, but have yet to figure out how they do it? Anybody care to explain?

Click Here For The Trick

I'm all ears, if someone figures this out.









Maybe this will give Oregon_Camper something to do while he's stuck in Maylaysia.

Enjoy!

Mike


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It's Bill gates and his team taking control of your mind!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> OK. I've tried this little puzzle several dozen times, but have yet to figure out how they do it? Anybody care to explain?
> 
> Click Here For The Trick
> 
> ...


...at least it'll serve as a good distraction from conveyor belts and airplanes









Do you _really_ want to know how they do it?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> OK. I've tried this little puzzle several dozen times, but have yet to figure out how they do it? Anybody care to explain?
> 
> Click Here For The Trick
> 
> ...


...at least it'll serve as a good distraction from conveyor belts and airplanes









Do you _really_ want to know how they do it?
[/quote]

I just figured it out! But I won't let the cat out of the bag until somebody cries uncle or posts the solution.

Hint: It's so simple you will say







when you find it!

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I think I MIGHT have it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> I just figured it out! But I won't let the cat out of the bag until somebody cries uncle or posts the solution.
> 
> Hint: It's so simple you will say
> 
> ...


_You_, of all people, SHOULD _NOT_ have a cat in bag!


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Only two of the questions are relevant:

- choose the color
- choose the house

Only one number of the chosen color is in every house.

The other questions are just there to cause confusion and to add to the magical touch.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fspieg said:


> Only two of the questions are relevant:
> 
> - choose the color
> - choose the house
> ...


Did you feed that cat before you let it out?


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Only two of the questions are relevant:
> 
> - choose the color
> - choose the house
> ...


Did you feed that cat before you let it out?








[/quote]

Dang I knew there was something else I was supposed do. Poor thing.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> OK. I've tried this little puzzle several dozen times, but have yet to figure out how they do it? Anybody care to explain?
> 
> Click Here For The Trick
> 
> ...


You can sure tell it's been a long winter in central IL. when Mike has nothing more than this to do on a Fri. night at 9:00.







I know how you fell I'm only a few miles from you. While this certainly is not the hardest winter it has to be the longest.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll buy your theory except that it doesn't explain how it figures out which door will be chosen. I think the program puts the numbers in after the first door is clicked. If you click on the other two there are different numbers behind them.


fspieg said:


> Only two of the questions are relevant:
> 
> - choose the color
> - choose the house
> ...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

aantolik said:


> Only two of the questions are relevant:
> 
> - choose the color
> - choose the house
> ...


[/quote]

Yup! No matter which door you click, your number wil be behind it.

Mike


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, the number appears when the first door is opened. That is when the number is put there.

This was too easy.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> OK. I've tried this little puzzle several dozen times, but have yet to figure out how they do it? Anybody care to explain?
> 
> Click Here For The Trick
> 
> ...


Thanks for thinking about me during my 2 weeks in Malaysia. I've seen this done before, so I already knew the solution... but still fun to share with friends....


----------

